# insurance claims



## buildinghoperoofing (Jan 14, 2010)

I have my first insurance claim with a customer. They had storm damage caused by high winds that tore a branch and punctured their roof and blew some shingles. A month ago they made a claim an adjuster came out (they never gave my customers a claim number the first time) looked around and said their roof was good and that it still had half a life, they have a leak now because the adjuster told them their roof was fine well it was not fine so whats the next step?:blink:


----------



## Mike Leal (Jun 9, 2009)

I would have your client sign an agreement that you will provide assistance with having the insurance company cover the costs of repairs. These are typically referred to as consultation and assistance agreements, or contingency agreements. Then have them contact the insurer and request a re-inspection. You should meet the adjuster and be prepared to provide an opinion and estimate for repairs. Third party reports from an engineer or residential inspector can help in some cases too.

The assistance agreement is recommended because it can take time and effort to have a claim approved and you don't want to put in what you won't get back. The home owner is released from liability if the claim is denied and there is a penalty if they walk on an approved claim.

You should try to make yourself familiar with the guidelines that insurers have when it comes to roofing repair and their claims process. Most carriers have quotas for damages and areas that should be replaced following them. I hold an adjuster's license now because so much of my business is insurance related and it has helped out greatly when dealing with claims.


----------



## buildinghoperoofing (Jan 14, 2010)

Mike Leal said:


> I would have your client sign an agreement that you will provide assistance with having the insurance company cover the costs of repairs. These are typically referred to as consultation and assistance agreements, or contingency agreements. Then have them contact the insurer and request a re-inspection. You should meet the adjuster and be prepared to provide an opinion and estimate for repairs. Third party reports from an engineer or residential inspector can help in some cases too.
> 
> The assistance agreement is recommended because it can take time and effort to have a claim approved and you don't want to put in what you won't get back. The home owner is released from liability if the claim is denied and there is a penalty if they walk on an approved claim.
> 
> You should try to make yourself familiar with the guidelines that insurers have when it comes to roofing repair and their claims process. Most carriers have quotas for damages and areas that should be replaced following them. I hold an adjuster's license now because so much of my business is insurance related and it has helped out greatly when dealing with claims.


 thank you very much i will take note of that.


----------



## bpcroofing (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi guys
A new member here who has been in the "game" for around 30 yrs (since was 13 yrs old in Fathers company) & who has been running his own show for 8 years.
On Insurance claims -I have never seen the Insu Co's knocking back so many claims & quoting Network Contractor rates.
I was flooded out through a neighbours negligence in my flat-three rooms were needing decorated & walls /ceilings changed in areas.
The lowest quote I got was £3625.00-The Insu Co gave me £3000 - less my excess of £100 so I had to pay the rest myself-umpteen clents & fellow roofers have said the same thing.
Is it because lots of them are owned by Banks in debts of billions.
One householder was told by a friend who works for MMA-that unless their house falls down, currently their buildings Insurance policys are paying out as little as possible-firm no's on genuine claims.
Opinions & is it maybe just Scotland that the claims are so hard to justify


----------



## Ronin01 (Feb 3, 2010)

I don't know anything about insurance in Scotland. In the States, flood is covered under a different policy then regular homeowners insurance, and it has to meet certain criteria to be covered.
As far as the amount that the insurance company pays, in the States most of the insurance companies use standardized estimating programs. The 2 big ones are Xactimate and Integraclaim. They are supposed to be updated regularly and pricing varies by location. Whether it is fair pricing or not is always a debate.
In the States you can have your contractor go back to the insurance company and get supplements for additional funds if you can show why they are needed.


----------



## adjuster1950 (Nov 20, 2009)

As general contractor now a independent insurance adjuster working for a number of insurance companies doing daily claims an Cat.work. I found that knowning xactimate allowed me the edge I needed with adjusters. Being educated in their world answered a lot of the questions I had as contractor. Each insurance company has there own quidelines for how they do business. As the contractor, you have more power than you think. Most insurance roofing claims run about $215.00 square and if the price is to low for a item you are looking for, then file a suppliment. I worked with the insurance companies work of scope and if it was to low I filed a suppliment. I sold my business to my brother and that is all he does is insurance hail and wind claims and he makes a good living. He does about 250 home a year. Knownlege is power.


----------

